# Alec Bradley - Prensado Prensado Cigar Review - Prensado



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

It was an awesome smoke

Read the full review here: Alec Bradley - Prensado Prensado Cigar Review - Prensado


----------



## ptreed (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks for the review. I've tried, and loved three sizes of this smoke, Gran Toro, Robusto, and Torpedo
Great smokes $9-12 range but worth every penny, go get em !

ptreed


----------

